# Exercise during Heat



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

So...we're in heat! (Monster Proof: Flashback) Harper is 10 months old, and we are not breeding her and plan on spaying her after this heat. Both our vet and breeder recommended that we wait one cycle due to her history of urinary tract infections, though.

My question is...how do we go about exercising her? We have a fenced in yard, but it is VERY small. (Total lot is 0.1 acre, fenced is under 1/2) We live in the suburbs, and there are many dogs, though they are almost always leashed/fenced in. Can we walk? What has anyone else done? I can't imagine 3 weeks without walking, she's too high energy!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you asking post spay surgery about exercise, or are you concerned about the heat?

Post surgery, simply follow the Doc's orders, which is usually taking it easy for a few days, and watching the dogs attentiveness to the sutures.

As for heat, just remember our dogs can over heat faster than we do, and it is more difficult for them to cool down, they hold the heat longer. So moderation, water, and common sense are key.

As far as how do you exercise her, walking at a brisk pace, on leash, is excellent for both of you. I go to the local community college and walk the trails around the campus. This also provides some opportunity to socialize my dog.


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm meaning that I most certainly don't want puppies! How do we ensure that the males stay away and yet still get her tired?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You're asking if you can walk her while SHE is in 'heat'. Out of the 3 weeks there is typically only 5 days they can get pg/accept a male. That is generally days 10-15 though it can varify by bitch. This is when her progestrone is the highest and when the males sense it the most (though a young male doesn't seem to know the difference).

If you don't have lose dogs running around your neighborhood you should be ok, walking her the first and last week.

If she likes to fetch/play ball you can exercise her doing that in your yard even if it is small.

What ever you do don't leave her outside unattended. Males can and will figure out a way in.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Another way to get her some good exercise in a small confined place is a make her a flirt pole.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

HarperGirl said:


> Oh, I'm meaning that I most certainly don't want puppies! How do we ensure that the males stay away and yet still get her tired?


Sorry, it is 90F here today, and we're melting....its all I can think about!

When you're dog is in estrus, its all about keeping on eye on her and keeping the boyz away...like having a very attractive teenage daughter at an all boys school function.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

90F. I'd love to have 90 degrees! We've been in triple digits everyday since July 30!
Cannot wait til Oct gets here! (sept is still hot here in tx)


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> 90F. I'd love to have 90 degrees! We've been in triple digits everyday since July 30!
> Cannot wait til Oct gets here! (sept is still hot here in tx)


I once lived on the wrong side of the Red River, up in Oklahoma City. It was May, and my mother was flying down for her first visit from Michigan. When she left that morning, it was 62F, and when she arrived at Will Rogers Intl Airport in the afternoon in OKC, it was 105F. She swore up and down she'd never be back!

I'll come see you in August at 100+F if you'll come train dogs with me in January when it is -20F and -30F with wind chill plus a few feet of snow! It is hot here for Michiganders! LOL

Anyway, I just have to laugh at myself at how stupid that post was!


----------

